# الاقسام المريخية > منتدى اندراوس ايداهور للاعبي المريخ >  >  الاعداد المثالى لدورى الابطال

## منتصر

*كيف نعد العده للابطال الافريقى
التخطيط السليم من نهايه الممتاذ
عدم المجامله فى التسجيلات
المعسكر الخارجى المبكر وتكون كل عناصر الفيق مكتمله
الانضبات وعدم المجامه من جانب الاداره
                        	*

----------


## امير سفاري

*الانظباط ثم الانضباط
                        	*

----------

